# Homemade Decor Pics Here!



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I thought I'd start a new thread on this, since the other is already 4 pages deep. ;-)
Everyone who has or is making decor, post pics of them here!


Here is what I have so far, a rock cave and two plants. Please ignore the GOBS of sealant.  I'm making at least one or two more rock caves.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

heh, not too bad 

I think you could have used less sealant, because keep in mind, even the rocks will "weigh less" in the water.

But I'd like to see your other caves


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I didn't have a control tip nozzle (like some sealants do) so it came out in gobs. It's messy, and I was filing holes to ensure no one gets stuck. 
I'm going to try to cut down on the sealant this time around.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Looking good!!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Good job. Love the little rock cave.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

I really like your plants!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

LOVE the cave!!! Where did you get the rocks? 

I've just finished making my third cave. Pics in an hour or so!  I must say, it's quite addictive making decor....


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Here they are!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Small cave (Plastic water bottle) 









Another small cave (Also plastic water bottle)









This one is from a cool piece of plastic. 









I'm very proud of these LOL  they each took a few hours to make....


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

They look awesome doggyhog! I love the last one the best!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm making homemade decorations, too, but they're going in the snake tank xD As a climber, my baby needs as much greenery as possible. I must say, it's starting to look like a jungle in there :3
I was looking for sealant to make some plants for the fish, too, but I didn't see any =/ So I gave up XD Maybe next break I have (... I think in 3 weeks?), I'll make some things for my boys  I love making crafts, so I should like this!
Also, I LOVE YOUR CAVES! All of yours! AngelicScars and Doggyhog, that is! I'm jealous!
Also... I think someone else made a bunch of homemade plants that looked amazing? I can't remember who, but they did the same as you, AngelicScars, and used sealant (or glue) to put pieces of plants to rocks. It looked great too


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I used Hot glue for mine.  Works GREAT!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

new2betas made lots of homemade plants... I think saylorkennedy did too.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> Here they are!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Small cave (Plastic water bottle)
> 
> ...


Nice caves really like the green one.


----------



## Mecal (Nov 2, 2009)

AngelicScars said:


> I didn't have a control tip nozzle (like some sealants do) so it came out in gobs. It's messy, and I was filing holes to ensure no one gets stuck.
> I'm going to try to cut down on the sealant this time around.



ohhh ok, gotcha. that makes more sense. :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cool decorations!!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I SO wanna make a cave now! =]


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I know right!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

doggyhog said:


> new2betas made lots of homemade plants... I think saylorkennedy did too.


 Nope I haven't. But after seeing these I may rethink that!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Ooo I love this! You guys are giving me so many neat ideas to spruce up the 20 gallon and Cleo and Stellas tanks! I think I need to make a trip to the nearest craft store asap!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I found my river rocks from the craft store. The caves look great btw! 

I remember someone on here not too long ago made some plants. That inspired me to make my own decorations. :-D


----------



## New2Betas (Nov 13, 2009)

AngelicScars - What kind of glue did you use? I tried to make a cave like yours but with PVC and the glue (aquarium safe silicone) just came off before it could dry.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I used Loctite aquarium safe silicone sealant. I haven't tried using it to glue rocks to PVC or plastic though. I've only stacked and glue the rocks together alone.


----------



## sunset (Dec 8, 2009)

Can you use a hot glue gun?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Those look great! That gives me ideas for decor, if I ever need any more. Nice job!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

sunset said:


> Can you use a hot glue gun?


I've read that you could.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

How do you make plants!? I missed that thread. I need some fake plants really, really badly. Not enough light for real ones.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

hot glue is safe as long as its the clear sticks of glue. not the yellow.

also as far as makinf plants, a little easier way to do them instead of on a rock, is to take a 2" x 2" piece of plastic crossstitch mesh that people make dividers with. just bend the end of the stem about an inch and put it thu the mesh to lay flat and hot glue it to the mesh. 
the mesh sits very easily hidden flat under the gravel, no unsightly glue either.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

they have very nice plastic plants at hobby lobby that i like to use. i dont like silk, it breaks down too fast. but the plastic ones ive used ive never had a problem with. they have dark green and light green stems that look like ludwigia.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

wow! You could make a side business outta it LOL  hehe, well I thinnk those turned out great 

~TPF


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Oh, that's a great idea ChristinaRoss! Fortunately, I don't have a problem with the "unsightly" glue. Plus, the tank that the plants are going in is going to be bare bottomed.


----------



## onekatietwo (Apr 12, 2009)

You couldn't use actual silk scraps, could you? Sorry, I have ZERO experience with fake plants. I've always thought they were incredibly tacky, but at this point... I really need something. I don't have sufficient light for real ones, ESPECIALLY in my goldfish tank where it's too cold for most aquarium plants, anyway.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

silk plant scrapes? I think you could as long as there isn't metal, no fragrance, or added things like glitter.

I do agree with ChristinaRoss though, the silk plants deteriorate rather quickly.


----------



## diruak (Dec 16, 2009)

here's a cave I made tonight, you can see glue on the inside in the pic but in the tank its barely noticeable, I added glue on the inside so it couldn't be seen on the outside.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Great thread! It gave me some awesome ideas!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice job on the cave. It looks great!!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Looks great diruak!


----------



## MaggieBones (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow, you guys have given me some *awesome* ideas! It's so hard to find betta-safe decor and plants around here, and it sounds funner to make them anyways. Convenient that I was going to the craft store today.  I needed an excuse to buy a hot glue gun (and I'll make sure to only get the clear glue sticks).


----------

